# Chants &#039;14



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Valley of the Mohawk. Elevation 900' Found my first of the year Chanterelle buttons. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GREAT! I was wondering when this new topic would pop up.Seems a touch early but I'll take it! Plenty of moisture,new laces in hikers and shroom stick by the door.Carry extra bags kids! Thinkin' banner year.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went out to a known spot this AM nothing 800'


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Someone was claiming chants in one of the mushroom groups I am a part of on Facebook yesterday. They posted pictures and there was some arguing in the group about whether or not they were actually chants. The caps were a little atypical but I am convinced they are the real deal. 

I went out to check some of my spots that produced early last year and saw nothing. I plan on going out at the end of the week and checking again. Can you post some pics GEO pictures always get me excited to get out and hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Not much of a pic but this early spot has been producing for years. Both of my earliest spots are on the fringes of pasture where I surmise either get more sun or warming soil temps.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome, These are the 1st mushroom of the season I consistently have good luck with. They are pretty common around here so the kids love going out an looking with me.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Stopped for a quick peek at one of my spots and buttons everywhere! Some almost big enough for that first tasting.Yum! But this post is about the three perfect orange birch boletes on the trail getting there.2 to 3 inch caps. Early for these.Gonna slice 'em thin and saute for a taste tonight.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty sure I seen some horse mushrooms in a front yard while driving by .........I want them


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Took a short walk but didn't find much. Here is a updated image of the buttons I found last week.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GEO,I'm trying to make size comparisons between your two pics.If that's the same slug,they're coming along nicely!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Good one linkage


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Where are all the chants at? I didnt get to look this weekend and expected to get on to everyone posting their finds. Im going to try to get out today or tomorrow and check a few spots.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Took a walk Saturday but was so strung out from work I wasn't looking too hard. Did come across some buttons but few and far in between. Bad start to my Chant year. Did run into some Oysters but I passed them by and wandered around aimlessly. Work sucks. Too beat to enjoy the hunt.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I knew they had to be out.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Just had time to hit the one patch tonight. I guess I know what I will be doing tomorrow


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Got out to most of my spots today. Came back with a a pretty big haul. Bugs had only gotten to a couple and the heat was starting to dry them a little. Close to perfect though. I doubt this batch will last much longer. Luckily there were plenty of little ones trying to poke through too. If we get a little rain Ill be back to harvest those same spots again this weekend


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Love it, absolutely a great photo jcumo!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice haul! Fun to have your son into it!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went out Tuesday afternoon. Sweet mother of God it was hot ....found one batch of buttons picked some anyway not a whole lot off micological activity out there ...deep fried mine in some runion
mix yummy.going to try another spot tomorrow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally had a good harvest of Chants. Some troops were pristine and others were buggy, Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found a couple pounds of chants and some boletes to identify turned out to be bitter bolete,to bad they were nice and young and bug free


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Computer's been down.Nice to be back.Been pickin' chants and boletes.A ton of bugs here! Only got a sec,details later.Missed you guys!Happy hunting!!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

One more try


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, they are true Chanterelles. The one below is white on the underside because it's a different type of Chanterelle then yours. It's Cantharellus phasmatis. Most likely you have C. cibarius.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/JazminChanterelles014.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://herbarium.lsa.umich.edu/about/news/newsDetail.asp?ID=24


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Pedro,
Thanks for the article. That is so interesting. I am sure that I have found at least 5 different kinds of Chanterelles this year. I have found the little cinnibars, the peach, the smooth, the golden and one that almost has blade like gills that everyone assures me is safe to eat and a kind of chanterelle. The guy Chris Matherly said on his site that he found 6 different kinds in one day. This is my first year to eat them and I started very cautiously. I have studied them at great length and had a lot of help from people on here who know a lot more than I do. There are so many that I have began to dehydrate them for the winter. Again, awesome article. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Chanterelle family

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/gomphus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cibarius.htm

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_formosus.html
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_californicus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cibarius_roseocanus.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellaceae.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/cantharellus_cinnabarinus.html


http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/Yellow_foot_mushroom ???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craterellus_tubaeformis

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/craterellus_aurora.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/craterellus_tubaeformis.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/craterellus_tubaeformis.html

http://herbarium.lsa.umich.edu/about/news/newsDetail.asp?ID=24


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Good information Pedro. I sent Matthew Foltz these Craterellus foetidus and another Craterellus group for the Michigan State Herbarium. Most of the Chanterelles around me are C. phasmatis and are probably the best eating. They are way meatier then C. cibarius. 

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0005_zps593c3d65.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0018_zps4fde273e.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Good photos Jack. You folks in Upper lower Michigan have good soil for mushrooms and when your chanterelles come out the worms have already moved on. In Ohio must finds are riddled with worm passages. I agree with you on the most choice eatable specie of the chanterelle family. I like the ones with thick stems. Finding a few lobsters mixed in is a real bonus.


----------



## doubleofosiris (Jul 9, 2014)

i need help Identifying this mushroom... it looks like a chanterelle but is red.. also are white oysers good eats?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The red one is Cantharellus cinnabarinus, also good to eat and are less likely to get buggy. These are some I found in lower Michigan.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/100_3363.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Those 2 grey ones are beautiful, Jack.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I pick some of those red ones along with two pounds of the golden ones today. The difference in bugs is night and day.


----------



## running ape (May 31, 2013)

I found my first decent haul today and yesterday, perhaps three pounds total. Chanterelles and trumpets are out in abundance here, though lots are looking a bit old. Over the weekend, I am going to try some higher elevation areas.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Good to hear from you Ape.Same here but noticed a huge difference from one patch to another as far as dryness and bugs.But plenty to go around.Finding any boletes?Getting a ton of yellow scabers and a few others.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found two king boletes under the spruce tree in my yard to buggy and old but still cool. The woods are calling me , but I just can't find the time.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

A little variety today out on a walk.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Those are beautiful and I like the mushrooms and Lilly's to


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/boletus_edulis.html


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/sept98.html


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hit another spot yesterday.Not many chants,but came home with afew nice kings,a couple birch and a bunch of painted boletes.It's drying up a bit.Need an all day steady rain.These sudden downpours just run off.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Located a couple more patches of black trumpets,still tiny but had a ton of rain Wednesday so will have to wait.A lot of bugs in the golden chants but being patient brings home plenty.Getting speckle stem boletes and yellow footed chants have emerged.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Take some piccs and share with some of us unlucky southerners. It so dry haven't seen much.:'(


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0034_zpsaea4aaba.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0051_zpsd3cc132d.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0027_zpsdd15ea85.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0014_zps2a537e3e.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0041_zpse2b457ae.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Chanterelle Infused Vodka…This is great !

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/vodkachants_zps6a367f9b.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Jack them are some of the best looken chants I ever seen


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

They are Cantharellus phasmatis That's about the only Chanterelle in my area, and according to Tom Volk & Matthew Foltz, the best and meatiest for eating. I can't agree more.

Three new chanterelle mushrooms discovered in the Midwest
Posted: 4/5/2013

Matthew Foltz, a mycologist working at the herbarium on a project to digitize the fungal collection, has recently described three new species of prized-edible chanterelle mushrooms from the midwestern United States. The three species were formerly masquerading under the name Cantharellus cibarius Fr., a species originally described from Europe in 1821, which is no longer believed to occur in North America. The newly described species can be distinguished from other chanterelles using morphological characteristics and molecular tools, as well as geographical and ecological differences.

Cantharellus phasmatis M.J. Foltz & T.J. Volk (phasmatis meaning ghostly) is distinguished morphologically by having a white stalk and white hymenium (the fertile surface on the underside of the cap) and a pink spore deposit (Fig. 1a). Cantharellus flavus M.J. Foltz & T.J. Volk (flavus meaning yellow) is distinguished morphologically by having a yellow stalk and yellow hymenium, and a slightly more slender form than C. phasmatis (Fig. 1b). It also has a bright yellow spore deposit. Cantharellus spectaculus M.J. Foltz & T.J. Volk (spectaculus meaning spectacular) has a smaller and more slender form than both the aforementioned taxa, and has an orange stalk and an orange-salmon colored hymenium that occasionally has a purple tinge to it (Fig. 1c). The spores of this species are pink in deposit, but differ from C. phasmatis spores in that they are larger and a slightly different shape.


Figure 1. Four recently described chanterelles, the first three are described in this study:
A) Cantharellus phasmatis B) Cantharellus flavus C) Cantharellus spectaculus D) Cantharellus roseocanus.


All three newly described taxa are mycorrhizal symbionts growing in association with hardwood trees, particularly oak. Their distinction as new species is supported with molecular sequence data from three loci, nLSU, ITS, and TEF1 regions. The molecular data suggest that C. phasmatis and C. flavus are sister species that share a most recent common ancestor with a chanterelle from the southern United States, Cantharellus tenuithrix Buyck & Hofstetter. The data also suggest that a recently described species from the Pacific Northwest, Cantharellus roseocanus Redhead, Norvell & Moncalvo, may have broad distribution throughout the northern United States in association with its coniferous symbiont hosts (Fig. 1d). The molecular data in this study show that Cantharellus roseocanus is the closest North American relative to C. cibarius from Europe. More molecular work needs to be done to determine if the conifer-associated chanterelles in the Midwest and Eastern United States are the same species as C. roseocanus, or unique species of their own.

This research is published in the March-April edition of the Mycological Society of America's peer-reviewed journal, Mycologia. The article is available online at this webpage: http://www.mycologia.org/content/105/2/447


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Jack what are the mushrooms in the second photo ?


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey jack its not letting me view ur pics on preparing shrooms for the dinner plate. The best chant find I had was in northcarolina they were everywhere I looked. Not just the little ones like in Missouri but some nice big one. I was able to find time before I left to pick a coffe table full


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice pile! Found nice patch along the road today.A lot of buggy ones but got enough for a nice meal.Got one orange birch and half a dozen yellow scabers yesterday.It's dry here so without a good all day rain the hikes are soon to be fruitless.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Jack, Good and interesting information, Good to see Tom Volk is still in the game. Thanks! Geo


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Fogwhisper, they are Chanterelles & Lobsters. If you mean the ones in the jars, that's Chanterelle Infused Vodka.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jmerx, are you scrolling down to the bottom of the page. It's working for me.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

When I click on it it says page not found


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I think he is talking about the whitish colored one


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I was talking about the whitish ones. I see them in the bowl now .they are lobsters that have not been completely covered with the red mold.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The whitish ones are lobsters. I see what you mean Jmerx. I signed out and it says page not found. Tomorrow I see what happen. I can still find it so it's still there. I just have to figure out how to get it back where it was.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Good its not just me


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

hi kids.we went out today in sw ohio and hit the motherload of oysters,big ones too,they were everywhere..we also found 2 lobsters,a small shed (antler),and seen a coyote chase some deer.a good day..


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

No pics?


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

cant figure out how we will try agian .we .have some good pictures


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Photobucket works the best. Copy the code to the right of the HTML code, then paste it to your comment.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I'm going mushrooming in the rain


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

not a bad trip wore my rain suit and took the dog for a wet and muddy tromp throu the woods found some chants most were old and buggy,some lobsters some hedgehogs and some scaly vase chanterelles and one bolete to be identified later.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,I'm fairly sure that bolete is a yellow scaber(leccinum crocipodium)lemon yellow pores and reddish brown crinkly cap? Related to birch bolete.I enjoy those and they tend to grow quickly.I have to revisit the area every few days to catch 'em before they go by.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks linkage I have trouble iding boletes.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,I know that you know this but always be sure.I think you'll like them once you've double and triple identified.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## joebagodonuts (Oct 1, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7z1tjn82dgy1pgi/2014-08-04%2018.36.42.jpg

Looks like a Chant but I can't tell. What do you think?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Not a chant.Looks like a jack-o-lantern.Be very careful Joe!Chants will have ridges(not gills) that run down the stem.


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree doesn't look like a chant to me nether


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry Joe, not a jack-o-lantern either.I should finish my coffee before posting!Jacks will have gills running down the stem.I guess that's what confuses some people.Once you've properly identified both chants and jacks,you'll never mistake the two.Get yourself a field guide or two.If you're new to shrooms their's a book titled ''Mushrooming without fear''by Alexander Schwab. It's a good starter book with only easily identified shrooms.It's less than ten bucks and you can order it online. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Took a long walk this morning,got two birch boletes in three hours.Need rain.Went out on a limb and hiked way uphill to a spot I found chants last year.Bingo!! Filled my bag in a couple minutes.Some of the biggest chants I've ever picked.Hardly any bugs.Just a couple slugs.I'm glad I stuck with it.Either way,had a nice hike!Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow good find linkage. I havnt been out in a while. Just can't find the time.


----------



## joebagodonuts (Oct 1, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5mlfvsfb1lt4ych/2014-08-09%2017.55.01.jpg

Ok! I believe I found my first Chant!!! Ive consulted all my guides but wanted to post it here also! Grooves not gills. But it looks old to me. That is my only ???? I didn't find any bugs on them whatsoever. I got this one right???


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Joe Yes sir u got one now! U will be hooked for life now


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes Joe thats a chant, it does look kind of old or maybe just dried out.If you split it open and it has a bunch of tunnels in the stem.Then it's been chewed up by bugs.If not then go for it. Don't forget to smell them you will never forget the way they smell


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

There you go,Joe!Fog's right.The aroma is heaven.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

So I went out yesterday and found a few things. It seemed like there were chants everywhere. I also found a could corals, but they looked a little old and slugs were all over them.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)




----------

